# Eurojet/REVO Need a Development Car in the Los Angeles Area



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*As many of you 2.5 owners know, Eurojet used to offer a header back exhaust option for some of these cars. We had to pull it from production due to fitment issues and overall quality and sound. Due to the popularity of the header we decided to do a redesign and are hoping to re-release it soon along with the Jetta catback! This will provide a full exhaust option for all 2.5L Jetta and Rabbits! We just need to find a good test car in the Los Angeles, CA area to finish the development up. 

If you can help, you will be given the header and catback at our cost for letting us use the car for development. 

Please PM me on here or send me an email ([email protected]) if you are interested. We will need the car for a couple days.

Thanks! *


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Sweet great deal. Wish I was in the area. Man finally a possibility for jetta catback from Eurojet


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

vr6-kamil said:


> Sweet great deal. Wish I was in the area. Man finally a possibility for jetta catback from Eurojet


It's coming! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I have a MKVI GTI exhaust currently. Will your new header and midpipe allow me to keep that? Or would I have to fab a catback?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I have a MKVI GTI exhaust currently. Will your new header and midpipe allow me to keep that? Or would I have to fab a catback?


I am not 100% sure yet. We haven't even fitted the header to a car yet so I can't promise it will or will not work.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> [As many of you 2.5 owners know, Eurojet used to offer a header back exhaust option for some of these cars. * We had to pull it from production due to fitment issues and overall quality and sound.* Due to the popularity of the header we decided to do a redesign and are hoping to re-release it soon along with the Jetta catback! This will provide a full exhaust option for all 2.5L Jetta and Rabbits! We just need to find a good test car in the Los Angeles, CA area to finish the development up.
> 
> If you can help, you will be given the header and catback at our cost for letting us use the car for development.
> 
> ...



This is news to me I have had mine since they where first released and have had none of those issues. Also know of a few other people with them and have had the same experience. If you where OBX then I would agree with that statement.

Glad you are working on another option for the headerless people out there. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

vwluger22 said:


> This is news to me I have had mine since they where first released and have had none of those issues. Also know of a few other people with them and have had the same experience. If you where OBX then I would agree with that statement.
> 
> Glad you are working on another option for the headerless people out there. :thumbup:


It wasn't an "across the board" type issue. We just weren't happy with any issues so we wanted to make it right. Thanks for the support though!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It wasn't an "across the board" type issue. We just weren't happy with any issues so we wanted to make it right. Thanks for the support though!


:beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I am not 100% sure yet. We haven't even fitted the header to a car yet so I can't promise it will or will not work.


I sure hope you guys opt for a shorty this time. Not many of us rev high enough tonmake full use of long tube headers.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I sure hope you guys opt for a shorty this time. Not many of us rev high enough YET tonmake full use of long tube headers.


Ftfy

I love my original headers. Never had a regret that I made that order. 


Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

between IE's intake header and the forthcoming exhaust header I'm gonna be broke. lord help me if a legit cam comes out.










Any chance the header will be up for single item purchase? I'm going down a dark and unventured path with an R32-like setup and will be doing a full catback setup.

preorder? release date? SPILL IT! :wave:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT (7/1): Actually just picked up an original EJ header and HFC. Still excited to see what comes down though

Now to bother IE/UM for a tune that will let the two come together like Voltron...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> Ftfy
> 
> I love my original headers. Never had a regret that I made that order.
> 
> ...



What I'd like to see is NA 2.5Ls with 200WHP+ that don't lose torque. Right now, even the IE SRI loses 3WTQ. That could be solved with a shorty header. 

That's just my $0.02


----------



## TheMysticWizard1 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wanna take a car from the Bay Area and use it? I'd be willing... I'll drive it down, you guys fly me back, let me know when it's ready. and I'll come get it


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What I'd like to see is NA 2.5Ls with 200WHP+ that don't lose torque. Right now, even the IE SRI loses 3WTQ. That could be solved with a shorty header.
> 
> That's just my $0.02


Thats exactly what Id like to see as well. The bump is HP is great from the midrange to up top but the power is definitely lacking on the low end cause of the lower torque. I'd love to get some of that torque back.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

i would love to see a possible release date on this as i think it sounds like something i will need to sink money into when i have it haha:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, as well as the advice. I will pass the info on to our Engineering department and see what we can make happen. I do not have a pre-order or a release date yet, but I will be sure to update this post when I get any info!

Thanks again! :beer:


----------



## pazan001 (Feb 18, 2013)

I sent you guys a pm and an email almost a week ago (or so) about being able to use my car... never got a reply though


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

pazan001 said:


> I sent you guys a pm and an email almost a week ago (or so) about being able to use my car... never got a reply though


Sorry about that man. I have had so many PM's about this that I haven't been able to reply to each one. We really need a 2009 or older Mk5 Jetta for development. We want to be able to do the header and the Jetta catback at the same time. 

Thanks for the interest though!


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

So have you guys found one yet? Keep us updated on when and if you did. Man I can't wait on it as my votex exhaust is crapping out


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

We have not been able to find a 2009 or older Jetta test car in this area yet guys. Tell your friends. We appreciate the help! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

How has no one jumped on this yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

lessthanalex said:


> How has no one jumped on this yet?


Not yet.


----------



## pazan001 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just use my 2010 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

pazan001 said:


> Just use my 2010
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


Shoot me an email. We may be able to use it. [email protected]


----------



## pazan001 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent :beer:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I have a 2009 MKV Jetta. It's an auto, and has 84k miles on it. I'm in the LA area.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

eatrach said:


> I have a 2009 MKV Jetta. It's an auto, and has 84k miles on it. I'm in the LA area.


Email me - [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Email sent :thumbup:


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

quick oddball question: this full exhaust option for jettas and rabbit, means that there will be headers available for our cars along with the regular cat-back exhausts; or does it mean that we can purchase a header back exhaust system? pardon the randomness of this question lol


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Any updates on this? Can't wait to see a great product from a great company


----------

